# pkg messages



## kr651129 (Aug 8, 2012)

I often find that when installing a new port when messages come up they go by to fast and I never think about going back and checking them later, just for kicks, is there an option that pauses on messages?


----------



## culot@ (Aug 8, 2012)

I am not aware of any options to pause when messages are displayed.
However, most of the time when a message is displayed it comes either from a pkg-message file in the port directory, or from a text directly written below the 
	
	



```
post-install:
```
 target found in the Makefile.

So looking at those two places might provide you a way to reread the original message you missed.
Hope this helps!


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Aug 8, 2012)

portmaster -i -d -B -P -g category/port will display the message(s) before relinquishing its terminal back to the prompt.  You may find it useful... there is also

```
/usr/ports/category/port/pkg-message
/usr/ports/category/port/work/pkg-message
```
 which are probably its two usual locations... the latter will disappear upon cleaning, etc, though...


----------

